# 部署が一緒なので、下手に行動できない



## Tsukigalleta

Konnichiwa, minna-san

My japanese is very bad and my english is far from perfect, I'm sorry.
A friend of mine is talking to me about a boy she likes, and I'm not sure about the meaning of her words:

で も、まだ完全に想いが消えたわけではないんだけど、今は職場（しょくば）の部署（ぶしょ）が一緒なので、下手に行動できないのだ。

I  don't know if she is saying that she feels clumsy around him because  they work together or that she can't make a movement to tell him her  feeling because they work together.

自分の気持ちに素直に正直に、後悔（こうかい）しないようにしようと思います。

I can't find the meaning of 素直 anywhere.

If someone could help me, please. Yonde kureta arigatou gozaimasu


----------



## Aoyama

で も、まだ完全に想いが消えたわけではないんだけど、今は職場（しょくば）の部署（ぶしょ）が一緒なので、下手に行動できないのだ
But my thoughts have not entirely disappeared yet, now I am together at work with my "position" and I can't act "clumsy".

Some words are not clear here, 部署 is strange, I would have thought that "buchou" (manager, boss) would be more logical. "I am together with my boss" ...

素直 may be mistaken for another kanji (sorry, can't write Japanese with this PC), sotchoku = frankness, honesty (as 正直).
自分の気持ちに素直に正直に、後悔（こうかい）しないようにしようと思います。
If I can express my feeling honestly and frankly, I want it to be [this thing] without regret(s).

But this Japanese is a little unusual ...


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Maybe she changed some words trying to make the understanding easier for me.

Thank you very much. You helped me a lot ^^


----------



## Ototsan

Tsukigalleta said:


> Konnichiwa, minna-san
> 
> で も、まだ完全に想いが消えたわけではないんだけど、今は職場（しょくば）の部署（ぶしょ）が一緒なので、下手に行動できないのだ。
> 
> 
> 自分の気持ちに素直に正直に、後悔（こうかい）しないようにしようと思います。
> 
> I can't find the meaning of 素直 anywhere.
> 
> If someone could help me, please. Yonde kureta arigatou gozaimasu



I am afraid I cannot help you much because it is almost impossible to understand what "she" means by 下手に行動できない. BTW 部署 refers to the section/department she belongs to. 素直に here implies that she　does not want/intend to make a dicision against her will.


----------



## Wishfull

職場の部署が一緒であれば、毎日顔をあわせて仕事をしなければなりません。下手な行動というのは、思い切って告白することや、積極的に言い寄ること、それにより恋仲になることだと思います。うまく行けばハッピーですが、失恋したり、一度恋仲になった後にわかれたりすると、同じ職場であれば大変気まずいことになり、最悪の場合はどちらか一方が退職したりする必要が生じたりする。と読みました。
「下手に行動できないのだ。」は確かに、男言葉であり、女性が話すのは少し不自然かも知れませんが、このような言い方をする女性もいますので、日本語として、明らかに不自然とは思いません。（ネイティブが書いたものと考えても差し支えないと思います。）良識ある、健全な若い女性の発言、と読みました。


----------



## Ototsan

Wishfull said:


> 職場の部署が一緒であれば、毎日顔をあわせて仕事をしなければなりません。下手な行動というのは、思い切って告白することや、積極的に言い寄 ること、それにより恋仲になることだと思います。うまく行けばハッピーですが、失恋したり、一度恋仲になった後にわかれたりすると、同じ職場 であれば大変気まずいことになり、最悪の場合はどちらか一方が退職したりする必要が生じたりする。と読みました。
> 「下手に行動できないのだ。」は確かに、男言葉であり、女性が話すのは少し不自然かも知れませ んが、このような言い方をする女性もいますので，日本語として、明ら かに不自然とは思いません。（ネイティブが書いたものと考えても差し支えないと思います。）良識ある、健全な若い女性の発言，と読みました。



Personally I would usually interpret 下手に行動する to mean 'to do something undesirable, inappropriate, etc.,' or 'to behave unwisely.' For me falliing in love with someone is hardly an undesirable thing, or is it?


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Wishfull said:


> mkellogg EDIT: remove to try to fix display problem


Arigatou gozaimashita. Wishfull-san no henji wa benri deshita kedo, sono henji wo wakaru no wa tomodachi no tegami yori muzukashikatta desu ^^U


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Ototsan said:


> 素直に here implies that she　does not want/intend to make a dicision against her will.


Doumo arigatou gozaimasu, Ototsan (Ototsan-san?)
I can't wait for the forum to finish the japanese-english section of the dictionary. People like me, who barely speak japanese, need some more explanations and pronunciations of kanji


----------



## saharuna

Tsukigalleta said:


> Konnichiwa, minna-san
> 
> 
> 
> 自分の気持ちに素直に正直に、後悔（こうかい）しないようにしようと思います。
> 
> I can't find the meaning of 素直 anywhere.
> 
> If someone could help me, please. Yonde kureta arigatou gozaimasu


こんにちは

率直(そっちょく socchoku)と素直（sunao）とは漢字が
よく似ていますので私も時々、迷うほどですが、
意味が違います。

率直（そっちょく）frankness,frank 淡白な、ざっくばらんな

素直（すなお）obedience,obedient, obediently
おとなしい、従順なjyuujyun na, 正直なshoujiki na

I hope it helps.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

saharuna said:


> こんにちは
> 
> 率直(そっちょく socchoku)と素直（sunao）とは漢字が
> よく似ていますので私も時々、迷うほどですが、
> 意味が違います。
> 
> 率直（そっちょく）frankness,frank 淡白な、ざっくばらんな
> 
> 素直（すなお）obedience,obedient, obediently
> おとなしい、従順なjyuujyun na, 正直なshoujiki na
> 
> I hope it helps.


Mochiron tetsudatte kuremashita! Doumo arigatou gozaimashita, Saharuna-san


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Tsukigalleta said:


> Konnichiwa, minna-san
> 
> My japanese is very bad and my english is far from perfect, I'm sorry.
> A friend of mine is talking to me about a boy she likes, and I'm not sure about the meaning of her words:
> 
> で も、まだ完全に想いが消えたわけではないんだけど、今は職場（しょくば）の部署（ぶしょ）が一緒なので、下手に行動できないのだ。
> 
> I don't know if she is saying that she feels clumsy around him because they work together or that she can't make a movement to tell him her feeling because they work together.
> 
> 自分の気持ちに素直に正直に、後悔（こうかい）しないようにしようと思います。
> 
> I can't find the meaning of 素直 anywhere.
> 
> If someone could help me, please. Yonde kureta arigatou gozaimasu


 
Guessing the context,

My love toward her has not gone completely yet, ( I continue loving her
but not so passionately as before), but I am working now in the same section  of the same department in which she is also working, therefore,
I must behave with caution. 

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Wishfull

Tsukigalleta said:


> A friend of mine is talking to me about a boy she likes, and I'm not sure about the meaning of her words:
> [/FONT]





Hiro Sasaki said:


> My love toward her has not gone completely yet, ( I continue loving her
> but not so passionately as before), but I am working now in the same section  of the same department in which she is also working, therefore,
> I must behave with caution.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Hi, HSS, I agree with you, but the genders of who're loved and who loves are opposite, I think. 
That is one problem of this thread, I think.
What do you think?


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Guessing the context,
> 
> My love toward her has not gone completely yet, ( I continue loving her
> but not so passionately as before), but I am working now in the same section  of the same department in which she is also working, therefore,
> I must behave with caution.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Wishfull-san is right. My friend is a girl and the person she likes is a boy. 
Sasaki-san, that "I must behave with caution" she said, does she mean "I need to focus on my work to avoid doing mistakes" or "I must hide my feelings"?

Thank you, you all are very kind


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Wishfull said:


> Hi, HSS, I agree with you, but the genders of who're loved and who loves are opposite, I think.
> That is one problem of this thread, I think.
> What do you think?


What is the problem? Is she maybe talking too much like a boy? If that's the case, that could be my fault, because she knows I like that kind of talking. We are very close friends and sometimes I use very... unpolite expressions with her ^^U


----------



## Wishfull

Aoyama said:


> But this Japanese is a little unusual ...






Tsukigalleta said:


> What is the problem? Is she maybe talking too much like a boy? If that's the case, that could be my fault, because she knows I like that kind of talking. We are very close friends and sometimes I use very... unpolite expressions with her ^^U



The problem was what Aoyama called _a little unusual_.
The problem was she talks like a boy.

So the problem solved.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Wishfull said:


> The problem was what Aoyama called _a little unusual_.
> The problem was she talks like a boy.
> 
> So the problem solved.


 Good. Now I'll answer her in the same way


----------

